# 74LS90 comience desde 0



## knightshura (May 5, 2006)

hola, yo again, jeje, bueno mi problema es el siguiente, necesito que la contadora 74LS90 siempre me comience a contar desde 0, pues como sabran ella siempre comienza al azar, y no me sirve para el proyecto que debo presentar!!!!

Por favor necesito que me aconsejen!!!!

muchas gracias de ante mano, y por favor ayudenme!!!!!!


----------



## Ehecatl (May 8, 2006)

El 74LS90 tiene dos terminales marcadas MR1 y MR2 (master reset 1 y2).
Conecta entre una de ellas y tierra un capacitor de 0.1 uF y entre la misma y Vcc una resitencia de 1 kohm y nos cuentas después que pasó.

Saludos


----------



## knightshura (May 10, 2006)

viejo solo digo genio, eres un genio, muchas gracias, no tenia ni idea de como hacerlo, muchas gracias!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ehecatl (May 10, 2006)

Sería mas satisfactorio para mi y espero que para ti si comprendieras que es lo que pasa con el circuito al hacerle ese arreglo. ¿Lo sabes?


----------



## lalosoft (May 10, 2006)

Ehecatl dijo:
			
		

> Sería mas satisfactorio para mi y espero que para ti si comprendieras que es lo que pasa con el circuito al hacerle ese arreglo. ¿Lo sabes?



A lo mejor no   por que sino hubiera llegado a la misma solucion que le diste.

Yo se lo que pasa pero esperemos que nuestro amigo conteste tu pregunta.

Lo ideal en usar un capacitor de 10MF/16v y un resistor de 10K,con esto se garantiza un optimo Reset en multiples condiciones.


----------



## Ehecatl (May 11, 2006)

Creo que con esa combinación tendrías un tiempo demasiado largo.


----------



## icarus (May 12, 2006)

Yo igual tengo una duda,el contador cuenta 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,x,x donde xx son simbolos  extraños,que puede suceder,estoy utilizando un contador 7490 un decodificador bcd 7 segmentos y un 555.Puede ser que e contador este dañado?


----------



## Ehecatl (May 12, 2006)

Puede ser que debido al 555 tengas ruido presente en la alimentación. Pon un capacitor de 10 uF entre Vcc y tierra, y uno de 0.01 uF entre Vcc y tierra también y prueba a ver que sucede.


----------



## Hector  Pedraza Herrera (Dic 13, 2006)

Disculpen, si es un capacitor de un MR a tierra y una resistencia a voltaje del mismo MR??? que pasa con el otro MR???? porque por mas que trato no puedo ponerlos a cero


----------



## digitalis (May 22, 2008)

Ehecatl, yo he tenido el mismo problema, lo he podido solucionar gracias a tu solución pero no sé por qué pasa. 

Te agradecería una mini-explicación.

Gracias de antemano.

Saludos.


----------



## digitalis (May 23, 2008)

Pues no, no funciona correctamente. Es decir, empieza en el cero pero luego el reset me hace cosas raras.. cuenta hasta 24 cuando debería contar hasta 59.

Dices de colocar una resistencia de 1kohm entre Vcc y por ejemplo el pin 2, y entre este y tierra un condensador cerámico de 0.1uF (100nF), corríjanme si me equivoco.

Gracias.

Un saludo.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 2, 2008)

digitalis dijo:
			
		

> Ehecatl, yo he tenido el mismo problema, lo he podido solucionar gracias a tu solución pero no sé por qué pasa.
> 
> Te agradecería una mini-explicación.
> 
> ...


El condensador es como un cortocircuito cuando está descargado (a todos los efectos lo es). Digamos que el condensador "refleja" su estado cuando está descargado.
Esto hace que al dar la alimentación el extremo positivo del condensador este a nivel bajo. En ese momento se está creando un Reset por nivel bajo. Tambien comienza a cargarse por medio de la Resistencia que polariza a nivel alto. Caundo llega a ciento nivel (ver datasheet del integrado) deja de hacer el reset y funciona correctamente.
el otro problema es que no puedes resetear directamente con dos o más a la vez. hay que colocar una puerta que las haga independientes sobre el reset. ¿Se entiende esto último? 
Facil verdad?


----------



## xopxe (Nov 2, 2008)

Ehecatl una duda, con master reset no entiendo muy bien si te refieres al ajuste a 0 o al ajuste a 9, ya que verificando las hojas de fabricante del 7490 me manejan dos terminales para el ajuste a 0 y otras para el ajuste a 9, no se a cual de las dos te refieres.

Aprovechando el mensaje quisiera escribirte otra pequeña duda.
    El objetivo de la práctica por presentar es un contador de minutos y segundos, en la parte que debe contar de 0 a 9 no hay ningun problema, pero en la parte que se debe contar de 0-5 es donde tengo una duda.
   Tengo entendido que debo detectar el numero 6, para que cuando este numero llegue automaticamente se haga un reset y vuelva a contar, pero lo que no se es por que esos dos pines que me sirven para detectar el numero 6 tienen que ir conectados al ajuste a 0 y no al ajuste a 9
agradezco su respuesta


----------



## reptar25 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hola a todos 
yo soy nuevo en esto de la electronica ( voy para el segundo semestre en la preparatoria) y hace unos dias hize el circuito para un reloj con puros contadores asincronos pero no lo he probado.. y creo tener la respuesta a tu duda..
lo que hize en mi diagrama fue poner una compuerta and multiplicando las salidas  1010
del digito diez ( solo las que estan a uno) y que este nivel alto que se presenta a la salida de la AND enviarlo al MR y al siguiente contador para que muestre 1 y vuelva a cero, en el caso del 0-5 cuando llegue al numero 6 la cuenta haces lo mismotomas las salidas a uno ( TODAS) las multiplicas i la salida la mandas a MR y al siguiente contador si esque tienes minutos e incluso horas.
Espero y te sirva mi pequeña aportacion ya que segun yo esta bien pero uno nunca sabe.
Suerte


----------



## karlosnoe (Ago 21, 2011)

ehecatl, tengo una duda de como hacer un master reset para dos contadores. un contador es de un reloj y el otro de una alarma y necesito que los dos esten en cero con un push button

estoy utilizando 7490


----------



## IngLouis (Feb 21, 2012)

Yo tengo una duda respecto a este contador... resulta que estoy elaborando un circuito que consiste en 10 push button un 74ls90 y un 74ls47 junto con unas compuertas and y un display de 7 segmentos, pero el detalle està en que no me cuenta de ninguna manera de la que quiero... y quisiera saber si es posible con estos componentes hacer un tipo teclado en el que cada vez que presione un push (el deseado) muestre el numero correspondiente al push presionado.
Espero y me puedan dar alguna pista... y gracias de antemano por su atenciòn a mi duda y pregunta


----------



## sella619 (Abr 10, 2012)

no entiendo muy bien de como lograr que el 74ls90 comience a contar desde 0 se los agradeceria mucho saludos


----------



## TECKSOUND (Abr 10, 2012)

sella619 dijo:


> no entiendo muy bien de como lograr que el 74ls90 comience a contar desde 0 se los agradeceria mucho saludos



Buenas Tardes Amigo sella619, aquí hay un pequeño tutorial que le puede ser de ayuda, para que vaya entendiendo como funciona el contador, le sugiero que primero haga uno con un solo digito así podrá ir entendiendo como funciona, en pocas palabras le explico de manera sencilla como funciona:






El IC NE555 o LM555 es el Clock del circuito llamado Timer, este lleva los pulsos hacia el contador 7490 su nombre lo dice todo es aquel que cuenta los pulsos que provienen del clock,  y el decodificador 7447 es el que ordena las secuencias enviadas del contador como si fuese en bloques, que va activando los Led del display  según la secuencia decodificada para poder ir  formando el número o digito de 0 a 9.



Cordial saludo. TKS.


----------



## shadiYG13 (Jul 12, 2012)

holaa miren yose hacer eso y montarlo completo lo que nose es como establecer en el 74LS90 un clear en 59 que al marcar 60 en ves de ser 60 comiense otraves en 00 y al igual que en el 23 en ves de que marque 24 vaya al 00 y nose hacer alguien podria explicarme?


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 12, 2012)

Hola shadiYG13

Es cuestion de buscarle un poquito por aquí en el foro.
Entra a este enlace y en el mensage #50 puedes encontrar lo que nececitas.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/alarma-programable-reloj-digital-echo-74ls47-74ls192-40911/index3.html

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## miguelus (Jul 12, 2012)

Buenas noches shadiYG13.

Te dejo un Reloj de 24 Horas.
Para facilitar la cuenta de 60 segundos he empleado un 74LS90 y un 74LS92 ya que de esta forma es más sencillo realizar la cuenta.
El formato es de 24Horas.
El proyecto está hecho con Proteus

Sal U2


----------

